# It's this time of year again (Nintendo 2013 edition)



## beta4attack (May 29, 2013)

Again, this is *NOT* just a rumour compilation thread, it's also a thread for you to speculate and discuss the latest Nintendo E3 news. So feel free not to read the rumours if you don't want to and just speculate to your heart content.



It's this crazy time of the year! E3 is just upon us!​ 
With E3 coming, the internet is, as usual, going crazy with speculation and rumours, but us fans are almost always confused on what to believe, but the beauty of confusion is speculation. So, here in this thread, I will post all rumours since we're very close to E3 and the Tempers can go all wild on speculation and voice out what you think is true and what's unlikely. *But wait a second there, pal, it's not for ONLY talking about the rumours, no, you can speculate on whatever you desire. And after every E3 Nintendo Direct (supposing there are several) you can share your thoughts here. In other words, it's an all in one Nintendo E3 discussion thread.*

_Confirmed_:

Nintendo Direct on the first day of E3 (June 11th)
Nintendo showing Mario Kart, 3D Mario and Super Smash Bros.
Retro's project will be revealed soon (aka in E3)
Pokemon 90 minutes presentation on the first day of E3
E3 exclusive demos will also be playable in more than 100 Best Buy stores in NA nd Canada
E3 site up and running with a countdown clock to hype it up http://e3.nintendo.com/ (Notice that every time you refresh a new silhouette appears)
The E3 Direct is confirmed to be an hour long
Bayonetta 2 confirmed to appear
Sakurai confirmed that there will be a SSB4 trailer in the E3 Direct
Nintendo hyping it up with a Miiverse E3 community
Reggie welcomes Nintendo fans to E3 plans 



Spoiler







First day of E3 plans revealed http://www.gonintendo.com/content/uploads/images/2013_6/day1.png
If you turn on SpotPass you will receive E3 Satoru Iwata Mii (not all regions are getting it, though)
Sonic and the Lost World is set to have an appearance at E3 (not confirmed if in the E3 Direct or in the SEGA conference)
Platinum Games says they're bringing awesome games to E3
Cloudberry Kingdom will have a demo at E3
Skylanders Swap Force will be shown at E3
Assassins Creed IV will be shown at E3
Project Happiness/Hometown Story will be have a demo at E3
Nintendo teasing more E3 Miis via SpotPass
Nintendo sending E3 Direct e-mail reminders

_Rumours_:

Dual Pixels



Spoiler



– Nintendo is hoping to play it’s cards right with new hardware add ons and a huge first party push next year where they will reveal games for both holiday 2013 and 2014, a total of 1/3rd of their internal development software. Nintendo has also been shopping around for third party developers where instead of buying them outright, either funds projects or their marketing/localization to make them exclusive or feature packed for Wii U or Nintendo 3DS. Expect more projects like Bayonetta 2 to be announced next year including a partnership that will cause huge shocks when it’s announced even worse than Bayonetta 2. My sources do not think it’s the wildly talked about Devil’s Third being a Wii U exclusive because most people have been buzzing about that and Nintendo is “keeping it extremely close to its chest”.

– Nintendo’s core first party line up for E3 will be the next 3D Mario game that will be out by Holiday 2013, a next Zelda adventure for the Nintendo 3DS, a double dose of Kirby with the return of Tilt ‘n Tumble for Wii U and Kirby’s Pop Up Pannick for Nintendo 3DS, a new HD Yoshi’s Island game, Donkey Kong Land Returns for Nintendo 3DS, new Fatal Frame for Wii U, the new Retro Studios title which may or may not make Holiday 2013 and two new IPs.

– There was a pitch at Retro Studios for a new Metroid game that I have no idea if was scrapped or if it was made into a full game. I do know the pitch was an FPA like the Prime games and it took in between Other M and Fusion. It was suppose to deal with an entire planet that in a conflict between the good guys and the Space Pirates caused a fracture in time that allowed half of the dead planet to come back to life including the dead Chozoo colony. It was suppose to deal with the mystery of the Chozoo, Samus upbringing and that the Chozoo were more war like than imagined. It was also suppose to feature Wii Motion Plus control along with two player co-op with the new Chozoo partner on the gamepad, allowing more crazy exploration and puzzle solving. Being isolated, together was the theme. Multiplayer is also planned. Besides working on that internal next-gen engine for Wii U and a smaller team for Donkey Kong Land Returns, we know that some of the pitches included an entirely new IP based around the GamePad, a revival of Raven Blade and a reboot of Mach Rider.



– Mainline 3DS Pokemon game needs roughly two more years before it’s released. Uses a full 3D engine and will have a story dealing with a world wide crisis. A new Pokemon type will be introduced (has not been done since Gold and Silver) and while not as many new Pokemon as in past gens older Pokemon will get new abilities and forms. Will maximize the Nintendo 3DS use of 3D, StreetPass and online connectivity. The first NFC game for Wii U will be a next gen Battrio game coming out in all regions.


What was confirmed true:

3D Mario for E3
Next LoZ game on the 3DS
Donkey Kong on 3DS (Yes, it was a remake, but it's close as they stated Donkey Kong Land Returns)
What was confirmed wrong:

Next main Pokemon game is slated for release this year
Keep in mind that this rumour was released in the public late 2012, so as they stated at the site itself, it could change, that's why some stuff are vaguely correct and a lot of other are wrong.



IGN forums (from 100 Year Old Gamer)



Spoiler



-Nintendo will air three to five Nintendo Directs before and around E3, starting on May 30
-3D Mario will be “huge, bigger than any Mario game to date” and looks “unlike anything you’ve ever seen”
-Retro’s new game will be first person, futuristic, and something everyone wants them to do
-When asked if “a certain Super Saiyan” would join Smash Bros (since Namco is involved), he said it “hasn’t been decided yet, but there is a chance”
-Pokemon X and Y and Pokemon Rumble U news expected with no other Pokémon games revealed.
-Yoshi Wii U is said to be a late 2013/early 2014 title.
-Games said to be at the E3 showfloor include: 3D Mario, Mario Kart, Pikmin 3, W101, X, Mario and Luigi: Dream Team.
-Capcom supposedly working on a Resident Evil remake from their back catalogue.
-Nintendo wanting to continue Picross on Nintendo 3DS.
-New Star Fox title, said to be more like Lylat Wars, expected this generation.
-Star Wars expected on Wii U as “Disney likes the Wii U so far”.
-Nintendo titles to use NFC – new IP from Nintendo.
-New Animal Crossing expected, but “way off” for Wii U.
-Nintendo tried to regain Banjo Kazooie but it didn’t work.
-A Final Fantasy remake is being developed for Wii U.
-Games that will use dual GamePad controllers will be announced.
-New Legend of Zelda is said to feature a return for past races like the Gorons, Zoras plus new additional species to encounter. The game is also venturing into more “RPG-like” territory without “going full out RPG”, like Skyward Sword.
-Wii U periperhals expected this year (to connect to the GamePad).
-A New Nintendo Wii U is expected by the end of 2014 with more internal storage but Blu-ray is unknown.
-A new Nintendo 3DS revision is expected, but not within the next two years.
-Denies Wii U clock-speed increases.
-Achievements and linked accounts said to be coming but “in a different way than anyone else does”.
-Nintendo working on trying to get more engines supported by Wii U.
-Nintendo are expected to show and highlight classic GameCube titles heading to Virtual Console.
-Online multiplayer for classic Virtual Console games isn’t likely from Nintendo but “third parties will”.
-Plans to release classic titles, like Xenoblade Chronicles, on the Wii U eShop is likely at some point.
-The upcoming, untitled game from Retro Studios is said to be first-person, futuristic and “something everyone wants them to make”. Said to be working on a Donkey Kong track for Mario Kart Wii U.

What was confirmed true:

None
What was confirmed wrong:

First of the Nintendo Directs batches (supposing there are several) begin on June 11th, not May 30th




4chan (bluuuuuugh, but I had to mention all I could find -_-)



Spoiler









What was confirmed true:

None
What confirmed wrong:

None
Please don't kill me for this one... I feel sour for posting this without me needing you to say anything -_-



NeoGaf



Spoiler






> My understanding this particular Direct would be week after next, early that week. That was the plan for this particular direct, so evidently they moved it so it can be during E3 itself...interesting. I'm still thinking there may be a smaller Mini direct week after next though. So as to not spill the beans, ill share what I believe will be the contents of this Dorect along with a few tidbits about each thing. It's going to be a largely Wii U Direct. These aren't in any particular order of actual showing, rather its going by what things people want to hear the most about.
> 
> 1. Retro: Finally after at least a few years development, their game is finally ready to be unveiled. What is it? It's an old Nintendo IP that people have wanted them to do for a while, but no one thought they had the guts to do it-but they did. I'm very happy with the one they chose to do. It'll definitely fall into that "Wooooo helllll yeah!!!" category for a vast majority I think. Trailer set to be shown at the Direct.
> 
> ...


 
What was confirmed real:

None
What was confirmed wrong:

None




NeoGAF (2)



Spoiler



*Late May / First Week of June*

>Pre-NintE3do Direct: Wii U & Nintendo 3DS. Summary: Join us for our worldwide announcement of Nintendo’s E3 Expo plans for June 10th through June 13th. In this direct, Nintendo Co Ltd. President Satoru Iwata will clarify a few names, logos and release dates for upcoming Wii U and Nintendo 3DS software that we will be exhibiting at E3. Furthermore, Mr. Iwata-san will detail how our new E3 structure will work including software updates that will allow you to view Nintendo E3 information where ever you go. (Late May, first week of June.)

*June 10*

>NintE3do Direct: Wii U & Nintendo 3DS Social Software. Summary: Welcome to our first ever Nintendo Direct from E3! Before we *announce all of the video game software Nintendo plans to release this Summer and Holiday in 2013*, Nintendo Co Ltd. President Satoru Iwata would like to go into detail a list of software updates for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS and how new social games and applications such as Wii Fit U and Mii Kabuki Theater will leverage those features in the following months. (June 10th)

>NintE3do Direct: Iwata Asks Wii U Zapper. Summary: In our first installment of Iwata’s Asks, Nintendo Co Ltd. President Satoru Iwata will interview hardware developers and key software developers at Nintendo R&D to how the Wii U Zapper was designed and created to expand the game-play potential of the Wii U GamePad.

>NintE3do Direct: Iwata Asks Disney Interactive Studios. Summary: In this Iwata Asks, Nintendo Co Ltd. President Satoru *Iwata will talk to our friends at Disney Interactive*, investigating how Disney’s newest properties such as *Star Wars [unless EA is making a SW game for 3DS, then I'm not so sure about this], Disney Infinity and Planes will offer unique game-play experience on Wii U and Nintendo 3DS*. (June 10th)

>NintE3do Direct: Iwata Asks Ubisoft. Summary: In this Iwata Asks, Nintendo Co Ltd. President Satoru Iwata will interview Ubisoft President Yves Guillemot and the rest of the development staff at Ubisoft as they *showcase the huge list of games Ubisoft will bring to the Wii U and Nintendo 3DS platform such as Watch_Dogs and Rayman Legends*. (June 10th)

>NintE3do Direct: Nintendo eShop Showcase: [I didn't feel this had enough ground to add into the article, I might post it in a future article.]

*June 11*

>NintE3do Direct: Wii U Software Showcase. Summary: Welcome to the Nintendo Direct E3 Wii U Software Showcase. Nintendo Co Ltd. President and Nintendo of America CEO Satoru Iwata and Nintendo of America President Reggie Fils-Amie will *showcase brand new titles coming to the Wii U.* *First footage will be shown of Super Smash Bros, Super Mario Wii U, Mario Kart U, Yarn Yoshi, and Project X and more as well as key titles from our partnerships and third party software publishers.* (June 11th)

>NintE3do Direct: Nintendo 3DS Software Showcase. Summary: Welcome to the Nintendo Direct E3 Nintendo 3DS Software Showcase. Nintendo Co Ltd. President and Nintendo of America CEO Satoru Iwata and Nintendo of America President Reggie Fils-Amie will *showcase brand new titles coming to the Nintendo 3DS. More footage will be shown for The Legend of Zelda: Return to the Past, Mario Party 3D, Mario & Luigi’s Dream Team and Pokemon X & Y* as well as key titles from our partnerships and third party software publishers. New unannounced titles for Nintendo 3DS will also be shown. (June 11th)

>NintE3do Direct: Iwata Asks Retro Studios: Summary: In this Iwata Asks, Nintendo Co Ltd. President Satoru *Iwata will interview the talented people at Retro Studios as they go in depth on their latest game for Wii U that has been years in the making, a huge undertaking to create something nobody has seen before!* (June 11th)

>NintE3do Direct: Iwata Asks Platinum Games. Summary: In this Iwata Asks, Nintendo Co Ltd. President Satoru Iwata will interview the Japanese hardcore gamer darling, Platinum Games, as they go deeper into how the Wii U gives the studio an amazing canvas to create fast paced, hard edged action games. *New footage from The Wonderful 101, Bayonetta 2 and other projects will be spotlighted.* (June 11th)

>NintE3do Direct: Iwata Asks Monolith Soft. Summary: In this Iwata Asks, Nintendo Co Ltd. President Satoru *Iwata will interview Tetsuya Takahashi and the rest of the Monolith Soft staff on how the Wii U and Nintendo 3DS* allows them to dream and design bigger than ever before. *New footage from Monolith Soft Wii U and Nintendo 3DS projects will be shown.* (June 11th)

>NintE3do Direct: *Super Smash Bros Direct.* Summary: Welcome to the first ever Super Smash Bros Direct! In this first episode, Super Smash Bros creator and President of Sora Ltd. Masahiro Sakurai will give *a detailed tour of the game’s new mechanics as well as the relationship between the Wii U and Nintendo 3DS versions of the game. New footage from both the Wii U and Nintendo 3DS games will be shown.* (June 11th)

>NintE3do Direct: Miyamoto’s Inside Story. Summary: In this special Nintendo Direct, *join legendary video game designer Shigeru Miyamoto as well as General Manager of EAD Software Development Department Takashi Tezuka, Nintendo EAD Tokyo Development Group Producer Yoshiaki Koizumi, Mario Kart Producer Hideki Konno, Pikmin Producer Hiroyuki Kimura and Legend of Zelda Series Director Eiji Aonuma as they explore the workings of Miyamoto’s design philosophy in the newest Wii U and Nintendo 3DS games announced at E3 2013.* (June 11th)

*June 12*

>NintE3do Direct: Iwata Asks Activision. Summary: In this Iwata Asks, Nintendo Co Ltd. President Satoru *Iwata will interview Activision CEO Bobby Kotick as they review all the amazing games Activison will bring to Wii U and Nintendo 3DS platforms from Call of Duty Ghosts to Skylanders: Swap Force and more!* (June 12th)

>NintE3do Direct: Iwata Asks Capcom. Summary: In this Iwata Asks, Nintendo Co Ltd. President Satoru I*wata will interview Yoshinori Ono as they dish out news of Capcom’s new endeavors on Wii U and Nintendo 3DS.* (June 12th)

>NintE3do Direct: TOP SECRET IWATA ASKS– June 12th– Summary: [Not enough ground]

>NintE3do Direct: Iwata Asks Square Enix– June 12th– Summary: [Not enough ground]

>NintE3do Direct: Iwata Asks Sega– June 12th– Summary: [Not enough ground]

>NintE3do Direct: TOP SECRET IWATA ASKS– June 12th– Summary: [Not enough ground]

*June 13*

>NintE3do Direct: Pokemon Direct– June 13th– Summary: Welcome to the newest installment of Pokemon Direct. In this edition, Pokemon Game Director Junichi Masuda will give us an *in-depth look into the brave new world of Pokemon X and Pokemon Y for the Nintendo 3DS. New Pokemon will be revealed and new game-play mechanics never seen before in the series will be featured.*

>NintE3do Direct: Nintendo E3 2013 Conclusion– June 13th Summary: Thank you all for tuning in to the Nintendo E3 2013 Direct Experience. Before we close shop, Nintendo Co Ltd. President Satoru Iwata would like to express his thanks for those who support Nintendo with our Wii U and Nintendo 3DS products as well as recap all the biggest highlights and buzz from you, our fans.

What was confirmed true:

None
What was confirmed wrong:

The first Nintendo Direct will be on the 11th, not before it.




IGN (again)



Spoiler



-Retro is working on a new IP

What was confirmed true:

None
What was confirmed wrong:

None




GameFAQS



Spoiler



Note: This rumour is about Monolith Soft's X




-Play as one of four character classes, including Soldier, Ethertech, Medic, or Elite
-Pilot the Archetype Defense System, which are mechanical suits
-Play online with up to three other players
-Explore lush environments, including valleys, dark caves, mountain peaks and temples in an open world
-Navigate menus seamlessly with the Wii U GamePad

What was confirmed true:

None
What was confirmed wrong:

None



Let your speculations run wild!


----------



## beta4attack (May 29, 2013)

* (PLACE HOLDER. This post will be dedicated for actual Nintendo E3 news.)*​​
Thanks to KingVamp for suggesting this awesome hype video ​ 
Countdown to E3/(first) E3 Nintendo Direct​

​HYPING IT UP WITH A COUNTDOWN! 8D​​​​Just so if you missed the time of the Nintendo Direct above, here they are:
*3pm UK time *
*4pm European Central time *
*10am Eastern *
*7am Pacific*

NA stream link:
http://e3.nintendo.com/

European stream link:
http://www.ustream.tv/NintendoUK


NOTE:
1) I did not make a Sony or Microsoft threads because I don't follow their news that much, so it's not fair that way towards respective fans. If someone would make similar threads other than me, it would be great.
2) I didn't know where to put this as it belongs to both he 3DS and Wii U sections at the same time so I posted it here. If it's the wrong section, forgive me. If any mod feels it belong elsewhere, feel free to move it.


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2013)

I just want Nintendo to improve their appalling online infrastructure.


----------



## beta4attack (May 29, 2013)

What I hope they talk about in the Wii U Direct:
3D Mario (confirmed)
Yarn Yoshi
SSB4 (confirmed)
Bayonetta 2
Wonderful 101
Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem
Mario Kart 8 (confirmed)
Pikmin 3
Wind Waker HD
Soic Lost World
A new Pokemon game similar to Colosseum or XD Gale of Darkness
Retro's project (whether new IP, Metroid, Star Fox or F-Zero) (confirmed)
Miyamato's new IP
GameCube VC
Summer system update
GBA VC
Monolith Soft's X

What do you think/hope they talk about? I actually placed a net with my brother with this list XD I get a point for each correct one and so does he then we compare it by the end of E3. Quite fun for family bragging rights XD


----------



## chavosaur (May 29, 2013)

Interesting talk about the achievement system, it's been long overdue. 
Here's hoping if they do implement one, older 3DS games will be supported as well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 29, 2013)

emigre said:


> I just want Nintendo to improve their appalling online infrastructure.


 
....What do you mean?

The WiiU's online works fantastic.


----------



## KingVamp (May 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ....What do you mean?
> 
> The WiiU's online works fantastic.


I'm guessing he mean all the extra stuff, like an account and achievement system.


----------



## beta4attack (May 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ....What do you mean?
> 
> The WiiU's online works fantastic.


That's true, but it can improved upon. Like maybe unify 3DS and Wii U accounts?
EDIT:


----------



## Satangel (May 29, 2013)

Moar Mario Kart and Fire Emblem. That's all I want Nintendo!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 29, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I'm guessing he mean all the extra stuff, like an account and achievement system.


 
I'm personally glad there are no achievements. I'm tired of everyone always making a big stink about it. Hell, on the PS3, I just play the game now and unlock achievements along the way without trying to do anything.


----------



## Ryupower (May 29, 2013)

find the Best Buy store the will have the Nintendo E3 Stuff
http://www.bestbuy.com/NintendoEvents


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 29, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> find the Best Buy store the will have the Nintendo E3 Stuff
> http://www.bestbuy.com/NintendoEvents


 
Lost me at no Canada.


----------



## weavile001 (May 29, 2013)

LIES!.
Where´s Rhythm Heaven!!???


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> find the Best Buy store the will have the Nintendo E3 Stuff
> http://www.bestbuy.com/NintendoEvents


 

The press release said they'd have my state, but now it's not on there...retarded wankers.

If they want  more people to come to these promo events, they need to add locations not remove. There are thousands and thousands of Nintendo fans in my state. Dicks.


----------



## frogboy (May 29, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> LIES!.
> Where´s Rhythm Heaven!!???


Rhythm Heaven Fever came out last year. Why would they make another one so soon?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2013)

Glad I found this http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/webform/

I sent them a "friendly" letter of concern


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 29, 2013)

frogboy said:


> Rhythm Heaven Fever came out last year. Why would they make another one so soon?


 
It does say on the site that locations are subject to change...


----------



## beta4attack (May 29, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> LIES!.
> Where´s Rhythm Heaven!!???


Those are all rumours and none of them have credibility, so hold on, you might just get what you wish for XD (albeit unlikely >.<)


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2013)

The news was just barely released, it hasn't even been finalized yet, so I guess I'll wait


----------



## Gahars (May 29, 2013)

Personally, I just want to see more of the Wii Vitality sensor.

Come on, Nintendo, it's been years since you showed it last. What's the big hold up?


----------



## gamefan5 (May 29, 2013)

Hmm, I'm up for an acheivement system. This'll definetely make games more interesting.
But like always, I dismiss all rumors until it's confirmed.


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ....What do you mean?
> 
> The WiiU's online works fantastic.


 

Account system
Lack of cross buy
The process to patch games on 3DS taking fucking ages
A better notification system
Friend codes
An easier method of adding friends on 3DS

Y'know just generally not being complete shit.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 29, 2013)

emigre said:


> Account system
> Lack of cross buy
> The process to patch games on 3DS taking fucking ages
> A better notification system
> ...


 
Patches don't take that long for me on the 3DS.

I do agree with the notification system. I don't know how to do it on the 3ds, but on the WiiU, I'd like a little notification on the top of the screen, perhaps the same thing could be done with the 3DS. I missed so many monster hunter hunts on the WiiU because I don't see the notification thing on the GamePad, because I'm playing with the Pro Controller, and looking at the tv.

Those are my only gripes with the system. But hey, the PS3 and 360 weren't perfect, took a while to iron things out.


----------



## beta4attack (May 29, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Hmm, I'm up for an acheivement system. This'll definetely make games more interesting.
> But like always, I dismiss all rumors until it's confirmed.


This isn't just a rumour thread, you see, it's also for you to speculate and discuss anything E3 related that has been confirmed 
EDIT: Nvm, misunderstood, sorry >.<


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Patches don't take that long for me on the 3DS.
> out.


 

I'm not talking about how long patches take to download, I'm talking about the process in getting patches up. The European of Devil Survivor Overclocked was released in broken state to a point of being unplayable on the 28th March. The patch to fix those problems was only released yesterday. Two months after the fucking game was released. The development of the patch by Atlus and the testing by the game's publisher Ghostlight took around two and a half weeks in all. The patch was submitted and spend around three weeks at NoE and than after that it was sent to Japan where the patch was than made available two weeks later.

That process was fucking ridiculous, I doubt NoE would have bundles of patches to fix so the length and the convoluted process of it was unacceptable. The hoops the patch had to go through is just absurd. And the real funny thing is Ghostlight stated Nintendo would do all they can to get the patch out in the quickest way possible.



ShadowSoldier said:


> Those are my only gripes with the system. But hey, the PS3 and 360 weren't perfect, took a while to iron things out.


 

The differene being the PS3 and 360 didn't have any other models (other than PC) to look at when developing their online ecosystems. The 3DS and WiiU were released at a time when consumers had developed a relatively high level of expectations of what they want for an online system. And Nintendo have poor, really poor with their online system. They lack basic features.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 29, 2013)

emigre said:


> Account system
> Lack of cross buy
> The process to patch games on 3DS taking fucking ages
> A better notification system
> ...


+ Unified online system.

It's pretty shameful on Nintendo's part that the online infrastructure between the 3DS and Wii U still aren't properly linked. They have separate eShops, separate friend lists, separate notifications, hell one system has friend code and the other uses actual accounts. They've had like 5 years to work on this and they still don't got their shit together.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 1, 2013)

Nintendo is hyping it up! http://e3.nintendo.com/
Right now, it's giving me a Pikmin silhouette, what about you, guys? Do you think those silhouettes give any possible hints? Discuss!

EDIT: Oh, it turns out you get a different silhouette every time you refresh! Neat, huh? And they confirmed that the coverage will continue after the E3 Direct throughout E3 with game trailers, interviews, and more.

EDIT2: They confirmed that you can try _*four*_ unreleased games in select BestBuy retailers. Will update the first post ASAP. In the meantime, discuss!


----------



## t_jay17 (Jun 1, 2013)

I wonder if they will release a way to play 3ds or ds games on the WiiU.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 1, 2013)

soulx said:


> + Unified online system.
> 
> It's pretty shameful on Nintendo's part that the online infrastructure between the 3DS and Wii U still aren't properly linked. They have separate eShops, separate friend lists, separate notifications, hell one system has friend code and the other uses actual accounts. They've had like 5 years to work on this and they still don't got their shit together.


 
Who cares if they're linked. Oh what, your friend from your 3DS signed on? Big fucking whoop-de-doo.



beta4attack said:


> Nintendo is hyping it up! http://e3.nintendo.com/
> Right now, it's giving me a Pikmin silhouette, what about you, guys? Do you think those silhouettes give any possible hints? Discuss!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, it turns out you get a different silhouette every time you refresh! Neat, huh? And they confirmed that the coverage will continue after the E3 Direct throughout E3 with game trailers, interviews, and more.
> ...


 
What they need to do is release the demo's on eShop. Us Canadians, and as far as I can tell Europeans too, don't get the Best Buy thing.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Who cares if they're linked. Oh what, your friend from your 3DS signed on? Big fucking whoop-de-doo.
> 
> 
> 
> What they need to do is release the demo's on eShop. Us Canadians, and as far as I can tell Europeans too, don't get the Best Buy thing.


Actually, Canada is included.
*Alberta*
Edmonton
Calgary (2 locations)
*British Columbia*
Vancouver
Langley
Richmond
*Manitoba*
Winnipeg
*Nova Scotia*
Dartmouth
*Ontario*
North York
Toronto
Mississauga
Windsor
London
Ottawa
Kingston
Brampton
Oakville
*Quebec*
Montreal
Lasalle
*Saskatchewan*
Saskatoon

But I agree, they should let the rest of the world enjoy their demos too >.<


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 1, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Actually, Canada is included.
> *Alberta*
> Edmonton
> Calgary (2 locations)
> ...


Where'd you find that?


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Where'd you find that?


http://www.destructoid.com/canadian-best-buys-getting-nintendo-s-e3-demos-254911.phtml


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 1, 2013)

Us Europeans, the Australians, Latin America, Japan and pretty much any country other than USA and Canada are left out. As usual...


----------



## Seraph (Jun 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Who cares if they're linked. Oh what, your friend from your 3DS signed on? Big fucking whoop-de-doo.


 
Or you know, maybe having access to a VC title on both platforms without having to buy it twice if/when they're available on both, cloud saves for both systems when they finally get implemented, the removal of FC and the benefits that come with that, ability to redownload games on a new replacement console, and other things that I may be forgetting.  C'mon, 3DS's online still seems kinda archaic even in comparison to the Wii U's.  I really hope they do overhaul their online infrastructure and announce that they are at E3.

Merge it all into a single Miiverse/Club Nintendo account.  One thing that already bugs me is how useless the Wii U's "Friend List" is compared to the Miiverse.  When you add people in the Friend List menu it doesn't even send a friend request, while in the Miiverse you can search for your friend and request there.  I mean, this all should be possible with firmware updates now, unlike how it was with the DS.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 1, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> find the Best Buy store the will have the Nintendo E3 Stuff
> http://www.bestbuy.com/NintendoEvents


Gawd I hate living in the middle of sandy-ass nowhere.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 1, 2013)

I just hope for some structure upgrades to their online/accounts. I think its really dumb that...​​A. Your limited to 5 3DS console transfers then your cut off (Damaged systems/repairs could easily screw you over)​B. If you lose your 3DS or WiiU somehow, your screwed out of all your data/downloads​​Other than that, I just want some Smash Bros, Fire Emblem X SMT, Mario, and Zelda information. Anything more than that is icing on the cake. Also, I swear if Tharja gets in SMB, I'm gonna have a fangasm. (Though, re-adding Roy would make me a Nintendo fan for life)​ 
Also...it freaking figures that the state I moved out of is having an Best Buy event right up the street from my old place, and in Ohio the closest one is 50+ miles away


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 1, 2013)

Check this out.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey guys this is being INCREDIBLY hopeful, but Retro have been working on their project for about 2-3 years.
Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts came out 5 YEARS AGO.
So what's the hold up with Rare making a new one? They've been making a lot of games that don't sell too well and nuts and bolts sold well, so I don't see why they wouldn't make another.
I am grasping onto the hope that there was a secret arrangement where Retro gets to make Banjo Kazooie for the Wii U.
Metroid just doesn't seem enough like a thing to keep a secret over, with Other M being released 3 years ago and all...


----------



## Dork (Jun 1, 2013)

I hope Retro's project is Metroid Prime 4, or a successor to Prime, man those games were great.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 1, 2013)

*Nintendo confirmed the E3 Direct to be an hour long!* Pretty awesome, huh? That means we get more stuff than usual 



FireGrey said:


> Hey guys this is being INCREDIBLY hopeful, but Retro have been working on their project for about 2-3 years.
> Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts came out 5 YEARS AGO.
> So what's the hold up with Rare making a new one? They've been making a lot of games that don't sell too well and nuts and bolts sold well, so I don't see why they wouldn't make another.
> I am grasping onto the hope that there was a secret arrangement where Retro gets to make Banjo Kazooie for the Wii U.
> Metroid just doesn't seem enough like a thing to keep a secret over, with Other M being released 3 years ago and all...


Sadly, Microsoft holds the right for Banjo.



KingVamp said:


> Check this out.


Now that's the stuff! Freakin' awesome  thanks for sharing, I might add this to the second post


----------



## Kurly (Jun 1, 2013)

emigre said:


> I'm not talking about how long patches take to download, I'm talking about the process in getting patches up. The European of Devil Survivor Overclocked was released in broken state to a point of being *unplayable* on the 28th March.


 
Yeah, it was stupid that the game was released with a gamebreaking bug, HOWEVER you wouldn't see said bug unless you tried to summon in battle.
It was easy to make it through the entire game without a single freeze. Not defending Ghostlight but calling the game unplayable is a gross overstatement (though it's good that they fixed it).
Sorry if that was a bit off topic.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Jun 2, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm personally glad there are no achievements. I'm tired of everyone always making a big stink about it. Hell, on the PS3, I just play the game now and unlock achievements along the way without trying to do anything.


 
I could not agree with this more, achievements are not needed.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 4, 2013)

Bayoetta 2 confirmed to appear in the E3 Direct.

Oh, and now there are exactly 7 days till then! Let's begin the countdown with a question per day! Now with the first question, *what/how many characters do you think the will reveal for SSB4 next week? And what do you hope they reveal?*


----------



## Kurly (Jun 4, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> *what/how many characters do you think the will reveal for SSB4 next week? And what do you hope they reveal?*


 
Well, I reckon there will be the return of Mewtwo in his new forme, Crom for sure, new pickmin characters (not sure how they'll do it), Ghirahim most likely, would be cool to see Little Mac as a proper character, I'd LIKE to see Saki or Isa from Sin & Punishment but that's unlikely, Hades from Kid Icarus? Starfy?
I'd rather they kept Sonic out this time -.-


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurly said:


> Well, I reckon there will be the return of Mewtwo in his new forme, Crom for sure, new pickmin characters (not sure how they'll do it), Ghirahim most likely, would be cool to see Little Mac as a proper character, I'd LIKE to see Saki or Isa from Sin & Punishment but that's unlikely, Hades from Kid Icarus? Starfy?
> I'd rather they kept Sonic out this time -.-


I agree with most of those, especially Chrom, Mewtwo and Ghirahim, but I would also like to see Professor Layton and maybe the red guy from The Wonderful 101.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 6, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> *what/how many characters do you think the will reveal for SSB4 next week? And what do you hope they reveal?*


 
Pacman is a given since Namco is involved, Klonoa would be awesome and Digimon but i doubt about that possibility, I expect someone of Tekken and/or Soul Calibur will show up and hope for at least one character from the "Tales of" series and Red from Solatorobo, maybe Luffy will appear too. most veteran characters should remain, but I'm worried about Ness/Lucas they are pretty much clones save some different usage or effect in their moves, Sonic will stay seeing how good is the relationship betwhen Nintendo and Sega but Snake is likely to depart.


----------



## Chary (Jun 6, 2013)

Goku or Pacman, because Namco is a part of the development. More SEGA characters, since the partnership, and probably Chrom.


----------



## ilman (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurly said:


> Well, I reckon there will be the return of Mewtwo in his new forme, Crom for sure, new pickmin characters (not sure how they'll do it), Ghirahim most likely, would be cool to see Little Mac as a proper character, I'd LIKE to see Saki or Isa from Sin & Punishment but that's unlikely, Hades from Kid Icarus? Starfy?
> I'd rather they kept Sonic out this time -.-


 
While I agree with most of that, I'm against kicking out Sonic. He was one of the most fun characters to play in Brawl.
Anyways they will most likely keep him because of the Sega&Nintendo deal. And I want my Wisp Assist Trophies.


----------



## Arras (Jun 6, 2013)

ilman said:


> While I agree with most of that, I'm against kicking out Sonic. He was one of the most fun characters to play in Brawl.
> Anyways they will most likely keep him because of the Sega&Nintendo deal. And I want my Wisp Assist Trophies.


How about him just having special attacks or a final smash where he uses the wisps? A final smash combo involving all 7 (maybe excluding Hover) would be pretty awesome.



Sakitoshi said:


> Pacman is a given since Namco is involved, Klonoa would be awesome and Digimon but i doubt about that possibility, I expect someone of Tekken and/or Soul Calibur will show up and hope for at least one character from the "Tales of" series and *Red from Solatorobo*, maybe Luffy will appear too. most veteran characters should remain, but I'm worried about Ness/Lucas they are pretty much clones save some different usage or effect in their moves, Sonic will stay seeing how good is the relationship betwhen Nintendo and Sega but Snake is likely to depart.


Yes please, Red would be awesome to have in Smash.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2013)

Chary said:


> Goku or Pacman, because Namco is a part of the development. More SEGA characters, since the partnership, and probably Chrom.


As much as I like Goku, not in SSB please and not Naruto either. Rather have a "tales of" character.

I know what the creator said, but I wouldn't mind a double amount of the characters from Brawl.

Can anyone guess the name? SSB Scuffle? SSB War?


----------



## Chary (Jun 6, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Can anyone guess the name? SSB Scuffle? SSB War?


SSB Universe? Eh. I bet it'll have something in the name that has to do with the Wii U or 3DS.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 6, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Can anyone guess the name? SSB Scuffle? SSB War?


I'm partial to SSB Donnybrook.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 6, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> As much as I like Goku, not in SSB please and not Naruto either. Rather have a "tales of" character.
> 
> I know what the creator said, but I wouldn't mind a double amount of the characters from Brawl.
> 
> Can anyone guess the name? SSB Scuffle? SSB War?


Super Smash Bros. Rumble!
Super Smash Bros. Raw!

SUPER FUCKING SMASH FUCKING BROS. APOCALYPSE!!!!!!!

*rips off shirt in display of excessive manliness*


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> SUPER FUCKING SMASH FUCKING BROS. APOCALYPSE!!!!!!!
> 
> *rips off shirt in display of excessive manliness*


xwatchmanx=AlphaOmegaSin2 Watch out for Foxi. 

SSB Beat Down!!!


----------



## Kurly (Jun 6, 2013)

SUPER SMASH BROS-
civil negotation c:

On a side note, it'd be hilarious to see Phoenix Wright on the roster.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 7, 2013)

Bayonetta 2 confirmed to appear and *Super Smash Bros. 4* confirmed to have a trailer in the E3 Direct! (Parteeeeh! ) Also, Nintendo is hyping it up with an E3 Miiverse community and Reggie welcoming fans in YouTube videos.


Spoiler








And since there was two days of inactivity here and me unable to carry out the question per day thingy I will ask three question for the day before yesterday, yesterday and today.
*1) Do you think there will be any Virtual Console talk? If so, what do you hope they talk about?*
*2) What do you think is Retro's secret project?*
*3) If there's one unannounced Wii U game they will show, what are you hoping for?*


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 7, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> *1) Do you think there will be any Virtual Console talk? If so, what do you hope they talk about?*


I dunno, probably?  I don't have all that much interest in virtual console since I own the old games already anyways.


> *2) What do you think is Retro's secret project?*


Star Fox, Metroid, F-Zero, Donkey Kong, Kid Icarus... I dunno, but I'm sure it'll be well done.


> *3) If there's one unannounced Wii U game they will show, what are you hoping for?*


Whatever new IP Miyamoto's been working on in secret for who knows how long.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you want supreme speculation, here's something

Nintendo might have already won E3, why? simple PS4 games may have online DRM killing the console on arrival like the Xbox One, it's just not in the console.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 8, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> If you want supreme speculation, here's something
> 
> Nintendo might have already won E3, why? simple PS4 games may have online DRM killing the console on arrival like the Xbox One, it's just not in the console.


 

So what you're saying is, Nintendo can only win if all its competitors fail catastrophically? 

That's not too encouraging.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So what you're saying is, Nintendo can only win if all its competitors fail catastrophically?
> 
> That's not too encouraging.


 
Pretty much, this whole next gen is not encouraging and getting worse rapidly.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 8, 2013)

Only 3 days to go! Next question:
*Do you think that Nintendo has a big chance to turn things around by the E3 Direct, even if the other two do well in their conferences?*


----------



## Supercool330 (Jun 8, 2013)

So those silhouette were all fairly easy to figure out except this one:





We clearly have Mario and Luigi on the left and right, but the little bob-omb with a star doesn't look familiar. If I had to guess I would have to say this is for the new 3D Mario game, and I would be inclined to assume it will be Super Mario Galaxy 3.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that is Dream Team.


----------



## Supercool330 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep you're right, I had totally forgotten about that game.  Can't find the exact image, but the little thing is definitely the little yellow guy from dream team.  Well that's boring, nothing new in there at all.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 9, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Only 3 days to go! Next question:
> *Do you think that Nintendo has a big chance to turn things around by the E3 Direct, even if the other two do well in their conferences?*


Not a chance. If the others do well (which is to say: debunk the negative rumors/facts, announce a bunch of exclusives and all of that for an affordable package)...then ninty only has a snowball chance to be even noticed, no matter what they come up with.

I think the real chance of turning things around will be when a next-gen game is released across all platforms (probably watch_dogs) and it turns out that all those spec comparisons between consoles turn out to be having only a very minor difference on the actual game.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 9, 2013)

48 hours to go, guys! Hang in there! Now for today's question(s), *what games are you hoping that they announce? And what is the most game out of the list they confirmed to make an appearance in the Direct that you're looking forward to see?*



Taleweaver said:


> Not a chance. If the others do well (which is to say: debunk the negative rumors/facts, announce a bunch of exclusives and all of that for an affordable package)...then ninty only has a snowball chance to be even noticed, no matter what they come up with.
> 
> I think the real chance of turning things around will be when a next-gen game is released across all platforms (probably watch_dogs) and it turns out that all those spec comparisons between consoles turn out to be having only a very minor difference on the actual game.


In no way do I think that this gen's comparison will be like the Wii vs PS360 situation, so I think the Wii U will manage if they announce big games coming out soon and giving us a taste of the future. Of course, the Wii U's success is in the hand of the price of the X1 and PS4, imho.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 9, 2013)

Supercool330 said:


> So those silhouette were all fairly easy to figure out except this one:
> -snip-
> We clearly have Mario and Luigi on the left and right, but the little bob-omb with a star doesn't look familiar. If I had to guess I would have to say this is for the new 3D Mario game, and I would be inclined to assume it will be Super Mario Galaxy 3.



Thats Starlow from Bowsers inside story. I'll assume shes returning in Dream team.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 9, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> 48 hours to go, guys! Hang in there! Now for today's question, *what is the most anticipated announcement you're looking forward to?*


Erm...that would be GTA V for wiiu. Or perhaps a delayed The witness*. I can think of more (more steam games on the eshop! Destiny! an EA exclusive for their systems! Knack!)...but that's a bit too unlikely.

A bit of a strange question, though. If you already know it's coming, the announcement isn't needed (so why anticipate?). As such, this is just asking to what we're getting our hopes up. Right? 






*it's a timed exclusive for PS4. And thanks to ubisoft, I now respect developers more if they keep their promises rather than giving fanboys what they want


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 9, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> As such, this is just asking to what we're getting our hopes up. Right?


Ehhh... correct... Well, it's not a hyping tread for nothing XD I will edit the question to be more clear, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## emigre (Jun 9, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> *it's a timed exclusive for PS4. And thanks to ubisoft, I now respect developers more if they keep their promises rather than giving fanboys what they want


 

Huh?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> 48 hours to go, guys! Hang in there! Now for today's question(s), *what games are you hoping that they announce? And what is the most game out of the list they announced to make an appearance in the Direct that you're looking forward to see?*


I'm really hoping Retro's secret project is Metroid. I'm also really hoping to see a new Kirby game for the 3DS.

Otherwise, Super Smash Bros. 4 and the new Zelda game for 3DS are my most anticipated confirmed appearances.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nintendo helping Sega finance Shenmue 3 with Yu Suzuki returning to complete the saga...One can dream.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 10, 2013)

We're so close, guys! Hurry and claim your hype train tickets before it's too late! ​ 
I will be editing the second post with everything announced at the E3 Direct and I will another make a post tomorrow that will probably be updated with everything as it gets announced so you can discuss it here after/during the E3 Direct. Now for the final question.... *Is your body... READY?*


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 11, 2013)

That presentation was the most lackluster thing I have ever seen ._.
I mean, Super Mario 3D World? I wanted a 3D Mario game ninty but not that...
Everything else was expected or just completely forgettable. 
Even Smash, which looked... Ok? Maybe when more info comes out I can get hyped for it, but good lord, that presentation was no where near what I expected. There are STILL only a handful of wii u games coming out too! 
I'm sure ill get flak for this but whatever, in my opinion, the ball was dropped, and it rolled into the competitions court. 
But uh to make it sound a bit better... Still better then XBone ;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 11, 2013)

That was on underwhelming Nintendo Direct.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> That was on underwhelming Nintendo Direct.


Seriously? Nintendo showed everything everyone asked for and more.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 11, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Seriously? Nintendo showed everything everyone asked for and more.


 
Metroid, a proper Mario, a not port Zelda... oh oh people didnt ask for much did they?


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 11, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Seriously? Nintendo showed everything everyone asked for and more.


They showed everything we asked for... In dumbed down ways. And showed more... Of lackluster nothing. 
That "3D Mario" was a total slap in the face. 
The New Mario Kart is ok but not much different or exciting at the moment. 
Wind Waker we already knew about. 
Bayonetta we knew about. 
Xeno whatever looked nice. 
Smash bros was Ok, but still pretty uninteresting and graphically unimpressive. 
This Nintendo Direct was a disappointment. We're you reading along with the IM comments on the direct? People were disappointed.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 11, 2013)

I see that you guys didn't like it much? I, for one, LOVED this one and I was gasping all over  I wanted more, but I still got some awesome stuff to look forward to!  Well, it's time to update the second post!


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 11, 2013)

there a lot more on nintendo youthube
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds E3 Trailer


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 11, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> there a lot more on nintendo youthube
> The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds E3 Trailer



Now THAT
I enjoyed ^O^


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2013)

Look here.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 11, 2013)

All E3 videos are on Nintendo's channel
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2JiZAV5BmDU_nJylD2zvyHvgFm9Ot8Nr


----------

